# الرسم الهندسى خطوة بخطوة



## brensis11 (2 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​
اخوانى أحب ان أهدى هذا الكتاب الى كل من يحب تعلم الرسم الهندسى من بدايته 
وأرجو ان ينول اعجابكم جميعا وأن تسفيدوا منه قدر المستطاع

تجدونه على الرابط التالى

http://www.2shared.com/file/12399605/88a444aa/__online.html


----------



## Abdulfattah (6 أبريل 2010)

مشكور بارك الله فيك
جاري التحميل ......


----------



## bastiga (6 أبريل 2010)

merci


----------



## roro1982 (7 أبريل 2010)

nvcncxbcxv
kjlk


----------



## kita (7 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## دلوعة فلسطين (9 أبريل 2010)

مرسي
شكرا جزرا لك


----------



## نووور2003 (9 أبريل 2010)

جزاااااااااااااااااااكم الله خيرا


----------



## brensis11 (11 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ليكم عالمررووووووووووووور


----------



## kindheart186 (21 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك0000مع التقدير*​


----------



## magdytalaat (15 يونيو 2010)

thanxs


----------

